# 96 Point Boxer IPO3 Protection Routine



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Over the years there have been a lot of you who have supported and assisted Lauren and I through our training. 

2014 has been a great year for us and not only do we now have two IPO3 off-breed dogs at our house, we also have collected several High Obedience and High Protection awards between us.

Lauren and Hudson achieved their IPO3 this past weekend at the Pine Barrens Schutzhund Club Fall Trial, under Canadian GSSCC Judge Jim Chrisp, and their second consecutive 96 point V High Protection routine. Getting control on this dog has been one of the most frustrating, difficult and rewarding experiences I have witnessed and I could not be more proud of this team.

Thank you again to each of you for your continued support. Wish all of you success through the rest of this year and into 2015

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2HOymbN9pY&feature=youtu.be

..


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow that's a fantastic score, BIG congratulations!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats, that's a great score. Love to see Boxers working.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Congratulations to all involved. Be proud.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

NIce Dave!Good work by all.
Next year will be Felon's?
Mike


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

That made my day!!

The last boxer I saw at an all breed trial was when I was trialling my Briard at an IPO3 Trial.

Nowadays the Boxers, Rottweilers, Airedales, Giant Schnauzers and Doberman set up their own Swiss national Championship.

That dog showed real "Herzblut". 

Congratulations to his owner and of course to the "Heavy Breather" himself.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

Way to go. That's awesome


----------



## Joe Salinas (Jun 23, 2010)

my 1st post,ha...Congratulations!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys. I know it means a lot to Lauren as well


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

That was the best thing to happen to me today. That's honestly the best Boxer I have ever seen.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Outstanding job guys and well deserved!


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

I started schutzhund with a boxer. This is the best one I have seen. Congrats to you and Lauren.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

HUGE congrats to Lauren and Hudson!

Dave is Hudson getting bigger? Lord that's some muscle. :lol:


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

he could almost be a Bullmastiff he's so big!!! what a tremendous job he did! i mean, they looked wonderful together, and i'm certain they both worked VERY HARD, but that is a gorgeous dog right there!!!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice!!! Congrats to them both and you!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks again for all your kind words everyone

He's actually only about 73lbs. I suppose I think he's pretty good looking too (for a _Boxer_)


----------



## Gregory Doud (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Dave,

Great job! Lauren did an amazing job putting control on him. Really nice to see Lauren and Hudson become a great team. Please tell her congrats from me. This performance made me smile. I hope you and Lauren are doing well.  - Greg


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Greg. All the best to you, Bridget and your crew as well.


----------



## Edigne Deschuymer (May 1, 2014)

Really, what a nice routine they performed. Congrats!!


----------



## Lauren Sheppard (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Lauren Sheppard said:


> Thank you all so much!


You're welcome Lauren - the video was great to watch. I'm going to put a video of "The Boxer" on the Video section - watch out for it.


----------



## Frank Vandekerkhove (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice work !!


----------

